# Proper Old Skool Rally Action - Late 80s



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Reading how the 1st round of the joke that is today's WRC was progressing prompted me to dig out the scans of my old slide collection. These were all taken between 86 & 89 I think at various UK locations so they cover the death of Gp. B & the first years of Gp. A. They then sat in a box for many years until I got them scanned in a while back.

I warn you know the quality is somewhat shonky. I had put some of these on other forums a couple of years ago but thought members on here may either enjoy seeing some cars from that era again or indeed for the first time.

If anyone can name all the drivers, cars & locations I would be well impressed?
1









2









3









4









5









6









7









And 3 guys who are all now sadly no longer with us..
7









9









10


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely photos chap, id of loved to see those cars in action at my park. 

Colin mcrae only one i can name


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Malcolm Wilson is another if this helps.


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

dubber said:


> Malcolm Wilson is another if this helps.


Nope, none are Wilson


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Tony pond?


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

dubber said:


> Tony pond?


Keep going... Welsh dude with a tash.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

tenyearsafter said:


> Keep going... Welsh dude with a tash.


Mmmmmm..... Give up


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cars:
I think anyway. 

Ford Sierra RS Cosworth
Metro 6R4
Opel Manta GTE?
Opel Manta GTE?
Ford RS200
Peugeot 205 GTI. 
Lancia 037
Ford Sierra RS Cosworth
Vauxhall Nova
Ford Sierra XR4x4.


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

dubber said:


> Mmmmmm..... Give up


I take it you were talking about the 6R4? You were close as Pond & Wilson were both in one that year but so was David Llewellyn.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Cars:
> I think anyway.
> 
> Ford Sierra RS Cosworth
> ...


Pretty much there; the Mantas are 400s not GTE but no 7 is wrong (although you have mentioned the car the guy who built this one had in mind when he put it together)


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

What's no 7 then lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> What's no 7 then lol


An Alfa Romeo of some sort


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Gwyndaf Evans ?
Russel Brooks ?
Kalle Grundel ?


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

JonD said:


> Gwyndaf Evans ?
> Russel Brooks ?
> Kalle Grundel ?


Grundel in the RS200 yep. Not the other 2 though.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Is that in Yorkshire? Dalby Forest?


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

dubber said:


> An Alfa Romeo of some sort


It's a self built Alfa / Ferrari V8 hybrid built by Andy Burton.










More on his current car here

http://www.peugeot-cosworth.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

tenyearsafter said:


> It's a self built Alfa / Ferrari V8 hybrid built by Andy Burton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fool it's got the Alfa badge on the front lol!! Should've spotted that.


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

Can someone please pass me the tissues!

how id love to go back to that era!


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Glad some of you enjoyed these pics, for those interested here is the full list of drivers & locations. BootJunky has already nailied pretty much all the cars.

So, from the top:

Trevor Smith - somewhere in N Wales on the 88 Skip Brown, Clocaenog IIRC
David Llewellyn - Dfii on 86 Lombard
Glyn Jones - Margam Park on 86 (think) Welsh rally
Pento Airikkola on Epynt, same rally
Kalle Grundel on the 86 Lombard, Dyfi again
Lousie Aitken Walker 88 Manx
Andy Burton at the Machynlleth service area on the Audi Sport rally in 88 I think
Bertie Fisher 88 Manx
Colin Mcrae same rally
Mark Lovell 86 Welsh


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

That's how to drive a car , controlling it with the back end out . Not these drivers that think they know how to drive a car by holding the steering wheel in a straight libe and putting their foot down.


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

A few more. As I said in my OP the quality of these shots sucks big time & then scanning them from slides to digital didn't help but I hope they are still just good enough to be appreciated

First some others from the Manx in 88
1









2









3









4









5









A few now of group B from the 86 Lombard RAC in Dyfi
6









7









8









9









The Welsh rally in 87

10









11









12









And to finish a few randoms from other events in that era

13 I actually like the effect the slow shutter speed has produced here. Luck not judgment...









14









15 - Spot the scanning error?









16









Anyone name all these drivers???


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

I was marshalling on the ’88 Manx so remember it well:

1 & 2 Patrick Snijers 
3 Jimmy McRae, Patrick Snijers etc
4 Colin
5 Colin and Derek Ringer
6 Jimmy McRae / Ian Grindrod?
7 Malcolm Wilson?
8 Markku Allen
9
10 Pentti?
11 ? / Russell Brooks / Pentti


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> I was marshalling on the '88 Manx so remember it well:
> 
> 1 & 2 Patrick Snijers
> 3 Jimmy McRae, Patrick Snijers etc
> ...


Good work sir; All the ones you have named are right (2 out of the 3 in 11).:thumb:Any one fill in the gaps?

88 was my only visit to the IOM but loved it; great rally. Wonder if you recognise any of my pics as spots you were at; that really would be a coincidence.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Some cracking pics in here


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ah young Colin in his nova. 

Great pic that!!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

2 and 5 I think are at Hafren Forest - about 3 miles from the 'bowl' at Sweet Lamb.

7 is in Machynlleth - turn off the main street (Maengwyn Street) towards the town's car park, and it's a few yards before you get into the car park itself - opposite the public toilets (I know, I live about 200 yards from there!).

Great photos. Andy Burton's Alfa Ferrari was a beast. His 306 shaped monster (successor to the Alfa Ferrari) was also a beast. Even his service vehicle was something to behold - and could well have been designed by Q from MI6.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top pics


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What no 205 T16????

 :lol:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> What no 205 T16????
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can oblige:thumb:

1









2









3
And a road going version


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

tenyearsafter said:


> I can oblige:thumb:
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


*Rubs thighs furiously*

:lol:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great pictures, took me back with a hint of sadness, had the pleasure of riding with Mark lovell in a group N sierra cosworth around Aintree race circuit 1988


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I reconise corners 2 and 5 from the WRC in wales, i maybe wrong, but i know that bend!


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

amatkins said:


> I reconise corners 2 and 5 from the WRC in wales, i maybe wrong, but i know that bend!


Yep I'm sure that was in Dyfi Forrest, although it was few years ago now....


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

And a few more from another box of slides that have just turned up in the corner of the loft. Or something.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------

